# Amir Khan (34-5) vs. Kell Brook (39-3)



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

If the fight gets made for March, who wins?


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

The fights not happening


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

I couldn’t give a fuck


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Crawford vs Khan, please.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Does anybody outside of Hearn and Brook actually give a shit about this fight?

Brook never had intentions of going all the way where’s Khan did, good on Khan for chasing Crawford, Brook needs to fuck off and retire instead of begging for a fight with Khan.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Uncle Rico said:


> Crawford vs Khan, please.


paperwork being worked on


----------



## Boxalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Who wins? Hearn and Sky. Certainly not the mongs who pay PPV for a fight between two embarrassments to British boxing.

The entire second half of their careers have been based on chasing Floyd/Khan around with their belt on the floor and pants round their ankles begging for a payday. Every fight is a tune up or a comeback fight. They’re a disgrace and don’t deserve a penny from PPV.

Wish they’d both just bore off and retire to be honest. They aren’t worth a shilling between the pair of them.

Look at someone like Dillian Whyte who, unlike these clowns, has legitimately earned a big fight and payday. He’s been ducked but he doesn’t sit around fighting guys ranked 40th in the world, he looks to build on his position and he hasn’t got half the talent of these two. That’s a proper fighting man.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

this whole stadium ppv bollocks for this? men arena sounds about right. the whole thing is just awful though. fights three years too late and its only going to bring out the worst racist mongs.


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm not really interested in this fight at all now, both are too late with it by a few years now. Has little to no meaning on the world stage, but I guess it would still hold a certain amount of entertainment value like whyte vs chisora. It's clear as day why this fight hasn't happened and that is Khan, he doesn't want to risk the shame of being beaten by brook. Said it a couple of years ago that brook should concentrate on his own path now, so hopefully with khans latest avoidance scheme he finally does that. The sudden prospect of a Crawford fight is perfect for Khan, a credible reason to avoid brook again now that he's agreed to all the other obstacles Khan has dropped in with weight, hydration etc etc. Khan will happily get beaten by Crawford for half the money because it doesn't carry any shame. He would sooner have multiple beat downs than face Khan, the levels of avoidance are mind boggling considering he reckons he deals with brook, I think his actions tell us differently.

Make no mistake khan hasn't got a chance against Crawford and maybe not a great one against brook and he knows it as well as anyone else.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Was there a RBR thread for the Brook card???


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Brook looked a shot fighter in there last night.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

In his latest interview on IFL Hearn suggests that Khan is ducking Brook by taking on Crawford... yeah Eddie taking on a top p4p fighter is much harder than taking on a weight drained, glass faced, past it never-really-was-been in Brook.

Hearn just wants to set up a ppv fight where he can collect a percentage on both fighters purses. Khan vs Brook is a shit fight even for the casuals, they couldn’t give a flying fuck about Kell Brook.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Boxalot said:


> Who wins? Hearn and Sky. Certainly not the mongs who pay PPV for a fight between two embarrassments to British boxing.
> 
> The entire second half of their careers have been based on chasing Floyd/Khan around with their belt on the floor and pants round their ankles begging for a payday. Every fight is a tune up or a comeback fight. They're a disgrace and don't deserve a penny from PPV.
> 
> ...


Dillian Whyte? He's been ducked? He's the one doing the ducking. Been put forward for two final eliminators this year but swerved them for easier fights & bigger pay days on Sky Box Office. He must be the only fighter in the world complaining he's not had a world title shot whilst turning down final eliminators.

Chisora would be a better example, fights anyone, travels abroad, hard as nails, bounced back from several defeats. Hope he knocks Whyte out because he will get in with an Ortiz or Pulev again


----------



## DanB (Nov 22, 2014)

CamelCase said:


> In his latest interview on IFL Hearn suggests that Khan is ducking Brook by taking on Crawford... yeah Eddie taking on a top p4p fighter is much harder than taking on a weight drained, glass faced, past it never-really-was-been in Brook.
> 
> Hearn just wants to set up a ppv fight where he can collect a percentage on both fighters purses. Khan vs Brook is a shit fight even for the casuals, they couldn't give a flying fuck about Kell Brook.


No one expects khan to beat Crawford though. He can't bear the thought of losing to Kell and I think he's terrified he loses. Kell is such an accurate puncher and khan ALWAYS gets tagged.

I'm absolutely not interested in this fight.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

CamelCase said:


> In his latest interview on IFL Hearn suggests that Khan is ducking Brook by taking on Crawford... yeah Eddie taking on a top p4p fighter is much harder than taking on a weight drained, glass faced, past it never-really-was-been in Brook.
> 
> Hearn just wants to set up a ppv fight where he can collect a percentage on both fighters purses. Khan vs Brook is a shit fight even for the casuals, they couldn't give a flying fuck about Kell Brook.


Coming out with garbage like that just makes Hearn look like an idiot.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Khan’s mentality has been the same since the Garcia fight. Fights either superstars who if he loses to them it doesn’t harm his reputation or fight journeymen who shouldn’t be in a ring with him. 

I understand why he’s doing it but it’s a bit shit when there’s so many good fights with fighters on his level he could’ve been in especially when virtually everyone wants to fight Khan as he’s a big name & they think they can knock him out


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

After Brook's ordinary performance against Zerafa, Hearn said : ‘Kell knows that was below par. If I was Amir Khan, I’d be on the phone now.’

That would be the same Kell Brook who Hearn claimed Khan was ducking by instead looking to fight 'Bud' Crawford. :lol:


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Brook has done nothing to demand a khan fight, other than it would create fan interest. From a boxing point of view his achievements and profile pale in comparison to khan, on a British and a global scale. Truly one of the most overrated British boxers of our time and hes wasted his entire career chasing a Khan payday, instead of really giving true boxing fans what they want, which is him testing himself against the best in his weight class

I couldn't care less about this fight


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

CamelCase said:


> In his latest interview on IFL Hearn suggests that Khan is ducking Brook by taking on Crawford... yeah Eddie taking on a top p4p fighter is much harder than taking on a weight drained, glass faced, past it never-really-was-been in Brook.
> 
> Hearn just wants to set up a ppv fight where he can collect a percentage on both fighters purses. Khan vs Brook is a shit fight even for the casuals, they couldn't give a flying fuck about Kell Brook.


Hearn even said he wouldn't do much to promote the crawford Khan fight because its not the fight he wants. So much for "i work for the boxers"


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Boxalot said:


> Who wins? Hearn and Sky. Certainly not the mongs who pay PPV for a fight between two embarrassments to British boxing.
> 
> The entire second half of their careers have been based on chasing Floyd/Khan around with their belt on the floor and pants round their ankles begging for a payday. Every fight is a tune up or a comeback fight. They're a disgrace and don't deserve a penny from PPV.
> 
> ...


Agreed. But at least khan has paid his dues and been in some terrific fights and truly tested himself. He's been cruising for the last few years but he's put the work in.

Brook on the other hand has had an absolutely pathetic career, given his "talent" and his big mouth.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Hearn even said he wouldn't do much to promote the crawford Khan fight because its not the fight he wants. So much for "i work for the boxers"


"I work for the money." :hey


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

BoxSharp said:


> I'm not really interested in this fight at all now, both are too late with it by a few years now. Has little to no meaning on the world stage, but I guess it would still hold a certain amount of entertainment value like whyte vs chisora. It's clear as day why this fight hasn't happened and that is Khan, he doesn't want to risk the shame of being beaten by brook. Said it a couple of years ago that brook should concentrate on his own path now, so hopefully with khans latest avoidance scheme he finally does that. The sudden prospect of a Crawford fight is perfect for Khan, a credible reason to avoid brook again now that he's agreed to all the other obstacles Khan has dropped in with weight, hydration etc etc. Khan will happily get beaten by Crawford for half the money because it doesn't carry any shame. He would sooner have multiple beat downs than face Khan, the levels of avoidance are mind boggling considering he reckons he deals with brook, I think his actions tell us differently.
> 
> Make no mistake khan hasn't got a chance against Crawford and maybe not a great one against brook and he knows it as well as anyone else.


Sounds about right. Why give brook the payday and the satisfaction of winning when hes done nothing to deserve it


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Philly Shell said:


> "I work for the money." :hey


Just like daddy


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Sounds about right. Why give brook the payday and the satisfaction of winning when hes done nothing to deserve it


Wait, people have to "deserve" a fight against A mere Con? What sort of bizarro world shyt is this?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Hearn even said he wouldn't do much to promote the crawford Khan fight because its not the fight he wants. So much for "i work for the boxers"


That's probably because the fight will be on ESPN in the US and BT/B0xNati0n in the UK. DAZN and Sky Sports will be out in the cold...


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Wait, people have to "deserve" a fight against A mere Con? What sort of bizarro world shyt is this?


No he doesn't need to deserve it but hes walking around with a sense of entitlement as if he's owed the khan fight, which he most certainly is not


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

sosolid4u09 said:


> No he doesn't need to deserve it but hes walking around with a sense of entitlement as if he's owed the khan fight, which he most certainly is not


And Khan is walking around acting like it's beneath him.

I have a bigger problem with that.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

At the end of the day the fans have supported Amir Khan & made him a multi millionaire, as far as I’m concerned he should get in with his main rival & give the British public what they’ve wanted for years. 

And before anyone comes back with ‘we don’t want it anymore’, stop kidding yourselves. You’ll all watch & it’ll sell out whichever arena it’s in. 

Brook is one of Sky’s most popular fighters & used to hold the record for most views on regular Sky & Khan broke the record recently against Vargas so let’s not act as if people don’t want to watch them anymore


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> And Khan is walking around acting like it's beneath him.
> 
> I have a bigger problem with that.


Quite frankly I understand khans position more than kells. If you're khan and you think kell will probably beat you, why give this nobody whos achieved a fraction you have, has a far smaller profile than you, whos been bad mouthing you for years, built a career off the back of your name, why give him the payday unless you absolutely have to


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Quite frankly I understand khans position more than kells. If you're khan and you think kell will probably beat you, why give this nobody whos achieved a fraction you have, has a far smaller profile than you, whos been bad mouthing you for years, built a career off the back of your name, why give him the payday unless you absolutely have to


So Khan won't fight Brook because he might beat him, but you have a bigger problem with Kell chasing the fight, a fight the British public wanted to see for years and one that used to be relevant to the overall landscape of the division?

I don't understand.


----------



## Boxalot (Jun 5, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Agreed. But at least khan has paid his dues and been in some terrific fights and truly tested himself. He's been cruising for the last few years but he's put the work in.
> 
> Brook on the other hand has had an absolutely pathetic career, given his "talent" and his big mouth.


Khan started his career off like he wanted to create a legacy and I had huge respect for that at the time and was a big fan. I was in the arena for quite a few of his early fights, including when he won his first world title against Kotelnik with a brilliant performance.

That was a long time ago now though and he's lost all good will from me. He's had more than enough decent paydays based off what he did 10 years ago imo.

Agreed on Kell Brook. Absolute waste of rations.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Khan lost to Peterson on points, got stopped by Garcia and sparked out by Canelo. He really shouldn't be acting like he's too good to fight Kell Brook. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Boxalot (Jun 5, 2013)

A Force said:


> Dillian Whyte? He's been ducked? He's the one doing the ducking. Been put forward for two final eliminators this year but swerved them for easier fights & bigger pay days on Sky Box Office. He must be the only fighter in the world complaining he's not had a world title shot whilst turning down final eliminators.
> 
> Chisora would be a better example, fights anyone, travels abroad, hard as nails, bounced back from several defeats. Hope he knocks Whyte out because he will get in with an Ortiz or Pulev again


Dillian Whyte ducking fighters? Have a day off mate. He said he was willing to fight Ortiz if the WBC made the winner the next mandatory to fight Wilder and they said no. Even if he beat Ortiz then Brezeale would have still been the next mandatory. The only mandatory challenger Wilder has fought in his 4 years as champion is Bermane Stiverne so, at that rate, it would have been 2023 before Whyte got a shot at Wilder even if he beat Ortiz!

Your argument about him ducking Ortiz might hold some weight if he hadn't fought Joseph Parker instead and now Dereck Chisora again. Dillian Whyte has done more than any other fighter in boxing to deserve a first world title shot and it's very clear the WBC don't want him anywhere near Wilder.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I love me some Dillian, but he gets hurt against both champs unfortunately.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> So Khan won't fight Brook because he might beat him, but you have a bigger problem with Kell chasing the fight, a fight the British public wanted to see for years and one that used to be relevant to the overall landscape of the division?
> 
> I don't understand.


It was never relevant to the overall landscape of the division. I didnt say i am happy with khans mindset but i get it. I get it more than brook who's wasted his entire prime chasing one payday rather than test himself against the best in the division


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Boxalot said:


> Dillian Whyte ducking fighters? Have a day off mate. He said he was willing to fight Ortiz if the WBC made the winner the next mandatory to fight Wilder and they said no. Even if he beat Ortiz then Brezeale would have still been the next mandatory. The only mandatory challenger Wilder has fought in his 4 years as champion is Bermane Stiverne so, at that rate, it would have been 2023 before Whyte got a shot at Wilder even if he beat Ortiz!
> 
> Your argument about him ducking Ortiz might hold some weight if he hadn't fought Joseph Parker instead and now Dereck Chisora again. Dillian Whyte has done more than any other fighter in boxing to deserve a first world title shot and it's very clear the WBC don't want him anywhere near Wilder.


I'm not disputing that Whyte has been in with good fighters but he can't be moaning he hasn't had a world title shot when he's turned down two final eliminators.

In my opinion Pulev & Ortiz are clearly better boxers than Parker & Chisora & therefore Whyte & his team knew he was likely to be on the end of a wide UD loss in both so took stylistically easier fights


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> It was never relevant to the overall landscape of the division. I didnt say i am happy with khans mindset but i get it. I get it more than brook who's wasted his entire prime chasing one payday rather than test himself against the best in the division


Kell Brook fought Errol Spence and Shawn Porter at welter, not to mention GGG at 160.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

A Force said:


> At the end of the day the fans have supported Amir Khan & made him a multi millionaire, as far as I'm concerned he should get in with his main rival & give the British public what they've wanted for years.
> 
> And before anyone comes back with 'we don't want it anymore', stop kidding yourselves. You'll all watch & it'll sell out whichever arena it's in.
> 
> Brook is one of Sky's most popular fighters & used to hold the record for most views on regular Sky & Khan broke the record recently against Vargas so let's not act as if people don't want to watch them anymore


The Fans begging for the fight are the ones who have been Hating and trashing him through out his career...he dont owe his Hate base nothing whats the worst thats gonna happen? The Haters are gonna keep hating him. Khans in terms of Fame and celebrity is in a different stratosphere to Brook.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

steviebruno said:


> Kell Brook fought Errol Spence and Shawn Porter at welter, not to mention GGG at 160.


Kell Brook turned Professional in 2004 at welterweight a year before Amir Khan, started calling out Khan in 2005 whilst Khan was still an Amateur was fighting at Lightweight . It took Kell 10 Years to fight for a World title even then he said he was willing up his title shot to Porter by making a public challenge to Khan.

Kell has just had a weird career, by pursuing his own carrer would have been a superstar in his own right....Spent his entire career piggy backing of Khans name and waiting for Khan to give him a Paycheck.

His second best win is what Frankie Gavin.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Kell Brook turned Professional in 2004 at welterweight a year before Amir Khan, started calling out Khan in 2005 whilst Khan was still an Amateur was fighting at Lightweight . It took Kell 10 Years to fight for a World title even then he said he was willing up his title shot to Porter by making a public challenge to Khan.
> 
> Kell has just had a weird career, by pursuing his own carrer would have been a superstar in his own right....Spent his entire career piggy backing of Khans name and waiting for Khan to give him a Paycheck.
> 
> His second best win is what Frankie Gavin.


That's fair. It's still disingenuous to say he hasn't tested himself against the best when he fought GGG at middle, then came back down to welter for Spence when he really did not have to.


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> I love me some Dillian, but he gets hurt against both champs unfortunately.


Probably so, but he still deserves his chance.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

steviebruno said:


> That's fair. It's still disingenuous to say he hasn't tested himself against the best when he fought GGG at middle, then came back down to welter for Spence when he really did not have to.


He fought GGG he deserves credit for that, even though it was a reacttion to Khan fighting Canelo he went back down to face Spence in the hope of landing a huge money fight with Khan. Story of his career Kell was in my opinion the most talented British fighter of his generation his career over all has not lived up to his Talent.

For the record I am Brook fan have followed most of his career created a thread about Brook Vs Eubank Jnr months before Kell fought GGG here https://www.checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/kell-brook-vs-chris-eubank-jr-who-you-got.84441/

In my opinion he would have beaten Eubank jnr at the time that would have propelled Kells career . Fact is Khan is a chinny fighter with a herky jerky amateur style has over achieved did not think he would get this far when he was getting floored by the likes of Willie Limond .

Kell Brook should have been a multi-weight champion in my opinion and Superstar in his own right but had the most slow motion career ever he turned Pro-around about the same time as Tim Bradlery and Andre Berto...Spent 10 years flaffing around before fighting for a World title to put things into perspective the Careers of British Legends Nigel Benn and Naseem hamed lasted 10 years. I dont get this Kell is a victim argument he is a victim of his own stupidity. There is nothing wrong with Piggy Back marketing, by using more famous fighters name, he cam from the same gym as Naz Hamed who was a Superstar at the time so all he had to do was Use Hameds name to publicise, instead he made a decision to try and play Kiss and chase with Khan.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> He fought GGG he deserves credit for that, even though it was a reacttion to Khan fighting Canelo he went back down to face Spence in the hope of landing a huge money fight with Khan. Story of his career Kell was in my opinion the most talented British fighter of his generation his career over all has not lived up to his Talent.
> 
> For the record I am Brook fan have followed most of his career created a thread about Brook Vs Eubank Jnr months before Kell fought GGG here https://www.checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/kell-brook-vs-chris-eubank-jr-who-you-got.84441/
> 
> ...


I think it would be rather silly to use someone as dangerous as Errol Spence as a negotiating ploy for Amir Khan, don't you? Let's just call the fight what it was... a matchup between 2 of the 3 best welters at the time which would determine supremacy at the weight for the forseeable future.

How has Khan overachieved, given all the hype he was getting, even as an amateur? He was supposed to be the DLH of his era at the very least, challenging people like Floyd and Manny. When was his last notable win? Which big fight did he actually make?

This is a classic case of tortoise and hare and both guys are at a similar place now in terms of accomplishments.


----------



## Boxalot (Jun 5, 2013)

A Force said:


> I'm not disputing that Whyte has been in with good fighters but he can't be moaning he hasn't had a world title shot when he's turned down two final eliminators.
> 
> In my opinion Pulev & Ortiz are clearly better boxers than Parker & Chisora & therefore Whyte & his team knew he was likely to be on the end of a wide UD loss in both so took stylistically easier fights


He wouldn't have been the next mandatory challenger even if he beat Ortiz so it wasn't really a final eliminator. He's on record as saying he'd fight Ortiz if the WBC promised him a shot next which is perfectly reasonable, and I have no reason to disbelieve him given his aggressive matchmaking and risk taking to date.

On Pulev, he'd have been mandatory challenger for AJ if he won but the whole situation around that was a bit murky. From memory, the people who won purse bids didn't comply with the regulations regarding the percentage of their bid they had to deposit within certain time frames. Also, the prize would have been a shot at AJ and, with Dillian being in house, that's a fight he can have pretty much anytime. Both AJ and Dillian would love a rematch against each other and are on record as saying so. Seems a bit pointless fighting Pulev when Dillian clearly wanted the Wilder route in order to gain a world title to come to the negotiating table with against AJ.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

steviebruno said:


> I think it would be rather silly to use someone as dangerous as Errol Spence as a negotiating ploy for Amir Khan, don't you? Let's just call the fight what it was... a matchup between 2 of the 3 best welters at the time which would determine supremacy at the weight for the forseeable future.
> 
> How has Khan overachieved, given all the hype he was getting, even as an amateur? He was supposed to be the DLH of his era at the very least, challenging people like Floyd and Manny. When was his last notable win? Which big fight did he actually make?
> 
> This is a classic case of tortoise and hare and both guys are at a similar place now in terms of accomplishments.


Yes it was a mandatory defence he had to make in order to keep his title......! In terms of accomplishments Khans resume is way better then Brooks. Not even close.

Khan may have been the next Oscatr De La hoya in his own head, I cant remember him being described as the Next De La Hoya. And What is Kell Brooks notable win other then Shawn Porter.

In anycase Kell Brook needs Khan for the paycvheck whilst Khan dont need him, he simply has the way bigger Bank Balance, and is a household name, can go to any town in the U.K. and be recognised. Brook chose to hang on to Khans coat tails for most of his career he is not deserving of any sympathy. Khan fighting Terence Crawford would not be exactly a downgrade in opponent for him. Besides Brook is not going anywhere he will still be there this time next year begging Khan for the paycheck.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Khan should have fought Pacquiao and Mayweather in his prime. At least one of them anyway, preferably Mayweather would have been a terrific fight.
Brook should have fought Thurman post Porter, imo I think Brook would have matched up well against Keef.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Yes it was a mandatory defence he had to make in order to keep his title......! In terms of accomplishments Khans resume is way better then Brooks. Not even close.
> 
> Khan may have been the next Oscatr De La hoya in his own head, I cant remember him being described as the Next De La Hoya. And What is Kell Brooks notable win other then Shawn Porter.
> 
> In anycase Kell Brook needs Khan for the paycvheck whilst Khan dont need him, he simply has the way bigger Bank Balance, and is a household name, can go to any town in the U.K. and be recognised. Brook chose to hang on to Khans coat tails for most of his career he is not deserving of any sympathy. Khan fighting Terence Crawford would not be exactly a downgrade in opponent for him. Besides Brook is not going anywhere he will still be there this time next year begging Khan for the paycheck.


Kell did not have to fight GGG at 160, nor did he have to go back down to 147 for Spence; he could have campaigned at 154, collected a strap there, and enticed Spence and the other top welters to move up in order to face him.

What is Khan's biggest win? Who has he beaten that is as good as Shawn Porter? An old Zab Judah? Maidana, in which he spent the last three rounds running for his life? How many humiliating defeats has he suffered in the process?

I get the criticism about Kell's career, but that in no way justifies Amir Khan's continued ducking of him. Kell took forever to reach the top, but Amir still pretended that he didn't exist, even when Kell finally was able to lay claim as the best at 147... something Khan has never been able to do.

...Hell, Tim Bradley was the man at 140, where Khan got dumped on his ass in four against Garcia.

Amir essentially sat around waiting for Floyd or Manny to come calling (the same way Kell waited for Khan) but I don't see anyone criticizing him.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> Khan should have fought Pacquiao and Mayweather in his prime. At least one of them anyway, preferably Mayweather would have been a terrific fight.
> Brook should have fought Thurman post Porter, imo I think Brook would have matched up well against Keef.


The thing is, Amir Khan could never string together enough impressive wins to position himself for Floyd or Manny, and so resorted to sitting around and waiting.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

steviebruno said:


> Kell did not have to fight GGG at 160, nor did he have to go back down to 147 for Spence; he could have campaigned at 154, collected a strap there, and enticed Spence and the other top welters to move up in order to face him.
> 
> What is Khan's biggest win? Who has he beaten that is as good as Shawn Porter? An old Zab Judah? Maidana, in which he spent the last three rounds running for his life? How many humiliating defeats has he suffered in the process?
> 
> ...


Seriously I am not sure when Kell Brook layed claim as the best, considering he did not unify with any other titlists..... Seriously you are going to try and justify that Kell Brook has faced the better opposition in his career. GGG was Kells Brooks biggest paycheck abt 2.3 Million sterling. Straight up Kell did have to move down to Welterweight and face Spence...He certainly would not have enticed Khan to 154 and Kell Brooks career has been all about "Amir Khan" and the Paycheck the Fame and endorsements that brings.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Seriously I am not sure when Kell Brook layed claim as the best, considering he did not unify with any other titlists..... Seriously you are going to try and justify that Kell Brook has faced the better opposition in his career. GGG was Kells Brooks biggest paycheck abt 2.3 Million sterling. Straight up Kell did have to move down to Welterweight and face Spence...He certainly would not have enticed Khan to 154 and Kell Brooks career has been all about "Amir Khan" and the Paycheck the Fame and endorsements that brings.


SMH. Amir Khan was the golden goose who got a couple of HBO dates that, it turns out, he didn't really deserve. So what?

After Kell beat Porter, he had a legit claim as the best at 147. It does not mean that he was the best outright, but it did place in a position that Khan has never occupied.

I'm not justifying Kell's career in any way, just asking you to stop justifying Amir's ducking of him. It's silly.

And I asked you for Khan's best win. What was it?


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> SMH. Amir Khan was the golden goose who got a couple of HBO dates that, it turns out, he didn't really deserve. So what?
> 
> After Kell beat Porter, he had a legit claim as the best at 147. It does not mean that he was the best outright, but it did place in a position that Khan has never occupied.
> 
> ...


Khan had a claim to be the best at 140 after he beat Maidana kotelnik and malignaggi. Certainly a stronger claim than brook who has had one good win his entire career.

If you rank the top ten wins between them, khan would hold at least 7 of them.

Khan has had better wins, had a longer peak, is a bigger name in the uk, a bigger name in America and has made more money.

Khans ducking of brook has been so blatant. But kell walks around with a sense of entitlement that pisses me off. He should have focused on his own career rather than waste it chasing khan. Its been obvious for a number of years that khan feels its a lose lose situation for him and wont take the fight. Except at least khan has had a career. Brook hasnt and will be forgotten a week after he retires


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> Khan should have fought Pacquiao and Mayweather in his prime. At least one of them anyway, preferably Mayweather would have been a terrific fight.
> Brook should have fought Thurman post Porter, imo I think Brook would have matched up well against Keef.


Yea but brook has never been about facing the best. That never interested him


----------



## TomM0816 (Sep 26, 2016)

A Force said:


> At the end of the day the fans have supported Amir Khan & made him a multi millionaire, as far as I'm concerned he should get in with his main rival & give the British public what they've wanted for years.


Khan doesn't owe anybody shit. A large section of British fans have been hating on him for years, he gets booed out of the building whenever he appears on TV in arenas.

People (and I include Sky and Matchroom) who've done nothing but criticise Amir for years him, trying to guilt trip him into making a fight they hope he loses by knockout. With friends like that...


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

If khan fought brook in 2015 after his win against alexander, and khan went on to beat brook in a good performance, he would have been seen as a pound 4 pound star for the first time in his career, or atleast managed to position himself at a shot vs pacquiao post FMJ, but instead he fought fucking chris algeri went life and death and then went on a hiatus for ovet a year. Khans has some good wins on his record but the way he ducked brook is just shocking it did more harm then good.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Khan had a claim to be the best at 140 after he beat Maidana kotelnik and malignaggi. Certainly a stronger claim than brook who has had one good win his entire career.
> 
> If you rank the top ten wins between them, khan would hold at least 7 of them.
> 
> ...


Malignaggi? Kotelnik? Madaina, whom he spent three rounds literally running away from? That impresses you? No, Bradley was the man at 140 and universally regarded as such.

After Brook beat Porter, he became part of a three-headed monster which included Errol Spence and Keith Thurman. His performance against Spence, in which he was much more impressive than Khan was against Maidana, showed the he belonged.

He may be forgotten a week after he retires, but so will Amir Khan.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Malignaggi? Kotelnik? Madaina, whom he spent three rounds literally running away from? That impresses you? No, Bradley was the man at 140 and universally regarded as such.
> 
> After Brook beat Porter, he became part of a three-headed monster which included Errol Spence and Keith Thurman. His performance against Spence, in which he was much more impressive than Khan was against Maidana, showed the he belonged.
> 
> He may be forgotten a week after he retires, but so will Amir Khan.


Khan and Bradley were the consensus top 2. Brook was one of three, as you said. Kotelnik maidana and malignaggi are better than anyone brook has beaten with the exception of porter. Although I doubt brook beats maidana. He'd probably have his eye socket bust again


----------



## TomM0816 (Sep 26, 2016)

steviebruno said:


> Malignaggi? Kotelnik? Madaina, whom he spent three rounds literally running away from? That impresses you? No, Bradley was the man at 140 and universally regarded as such.
> 
> After Brook beat Porter, he became part of a three-headed monster which included Errol Spence and Keith Thurman. His performance against Spence, in which he was much more impressive than Khan was against Maidana, showed the he belonged.
> 
> He may be forgotten a week after he retires, but so will Amir Khan.


So "running away" from Maidana renders Khan's performance in that fight invalid. But Brook taking a couple of rounds off Spence (before having his face caved in and quitting) is actually a really impressive achievement.

Great.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

TomM0816 said:


> So "running away" from Maidana renders Khan's performance in that fight invalid. But Brook taking a couple of rounds off Spence (before having his face caved in and quitting) is actually a really impressive achievement.
> 
> Great.


Exactly.

Kell fought bravely to the end against an elite operator... one of the most elite in the game today. Amir ran like a bitch against a journeyman. For three rounds. Like literally turned his back and ran away. Deal with it.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Azadi said:


> If khan fought brook in 2015 after his win against alexander, and khan went on to beat brook in a good performance, he would have been seen as a pound 4 pound star for the first time in his career, or atleast managed to position himself at a shot vs pacquiao post FMJ, but instead he fought fucking chris algeri went life and death and then went on a hiatus for ovet a year. Khans has some good wins on his record but the way he ducked brook is just shocking it did more harm then good.


Beating brook makes you p4p now does it? 
Brooks standing in the global boxing landscape, even back then, was pitiful


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Kell fought bravely to the end against an elite operator... one of the most elite in the game today. Amir ran like a bitch against a journeyman. For three rounds. Like literally turned his back and ran away. Deal with it.


Maidana a journeyman?

Fuck this, i'm out


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

steviebruno said:


> Malignaggi? Kotelnik? Madaina, whom he spent three rounds literally running away from? That impresses you? No, Bradley was the man at 140 and universally regarded as such.
> 
> After Brook beat Porter, he became part of a three-headed monster which included Errol Spence and Keith Thurman. His performance against Spence, in which he was much more impressive than Khan was against Maidana, showed the he belonged.
> 
> He may be forgotten a week after he retires, but so will Amir Khan.


For starters Amir Khan, is famous for being famous in the U.K, and will long remain famous after he retires people who have never seen a boxing match in their lives knopw who Khan is. As For khan running for last thre rounds in his fight with Maidana, dont mean nothing plenty of fighters whose entire style was based on running, the fight between Khan and Maidana was a hell of a fight. if you apply the same criteria, Brook spent the fight with Porter clutching and hugging.

Khan was a unified Champion at 140 when he beat Judah, whatsmore Judah was a repl;acement for Tim Bradley who turned down the fight during negotiations, when he fell out with his Promoter Gary Shaw.

Kell beat Porter yes but as they say" one swallow does not make a summer, " by that criterion Kirkland Laing would be the best British welterweight in the last 40 years he beat a prime Roberto Duran.

If your arguing that Kell Brook is the better fighter I would agree, Kell is the better fighter, more talented fighter, should have had a better career fact is Khan has a better career. Kell is now saying that he is willing to agree to a re-hydration clause well if he agreed to it 2 months ago he would have got the fight. and if he did not demand an unrealistic 50/50 split a few years ago he would have got the fight then. So this projection of Kell as being a victim in all this I dont get, his entire career has revolved around Amir Khan. Biggest case of fatal attraction since Glenn Close lost the plot in the movie vs Michael Douglas.

Khan fighting a better fighter in Terence Crawford, one of the best pound for pound would be pretty good duck.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Maidana a journeyman?
> 
> Fuck this, i'm out


Yeah, a guy with a record of 35-5, with 4 of his 5 losses in world title fights, 2 of which were against PBF, and with wins over Broner, Corley, Ortiz...who pushed PBF hard in their first bout...he's a journeyman. :lol:


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Strike said:


> Yeah, a guy with a record of 35-5, with 4 of his 5 losses in world title fights, 2 of which were against PBF, and with wins over Broner, Corley, Ortiz...who pushed PBF hard in their first bout...he's a journeyman. :lol:


Truly ridiculous isn't it?

I don't even like Khan! The fact I find myself weirdly defending him is testament to the level of insanity in this thread


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Strike said:


> Yeah, a guy with a record of 35-5, with 4 of his 5 losses in world title fights, 2 of which were against PBF, and with wins over Broner, Corley, Ortiz...who pushed PBF hard in their first bout...he's a journeyman. :lol:


Broner. Corley. Ortiz.

Inspiring stuff.

I don't know what's worse... watching Con run away from punchers inside the ring, or watching him run away from punchers outside the ring.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> For starters Amir Khan, is famous for being famous in the U.K, and will long remain famous after he retires people who have never seen a boxing match in their lives knopw who Khan is. As For khan running for last thre rounds in his fight with Maidana, dont mean nothing plenty of fighters whose entire style was based on running, the fight between Khan and Maidana was a hell of a fight. if you apply the same criteria, Brook spent the fight with Porter clutching and hugging.
> 
> Khan was a unified Champion at 140 when he beat Judah, whatsmore Judah was a repl;acement for Tim Bradley who turned down the fight during negotiations, when he fell out with his Promoter Gary Shaw.
> 
> ...


It's called risk/reward. Khan has already expressed a willingness to whore himself out for money and is clearly much more willing to take a fight in which there is no actual pressure to win.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Broner. Corley. Ortiz.
> 
> Inspiring stuff.
> 
> I don't know what's worse... watching Con run away from punchers inside the ring, or watching him run away from punchers outside the ring.


Way to miss the point. A guy who fights for world titles multiple times is not a journeyman. Shit a guy with a 15-10 record is not a journeyman. Maidana won world titles at two different weights. He pushed Mayweather hard in their first bout, and he has only ever lost to fighters who themselves were world champions. To call him a journeyman shows either a complete ignorance about the sport, or it's just being totally biased for the sake of trying to prove a point.

I am not a Khan fan. He has fought numerous guys who can punch and in fact his often foolish bravery and desire to fight back when hurt has cost him on more than one occasion. He is chinny too. So what?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Strike said:


> Way to miss the point. A guy who fights for world titles multiple times is not a journeyman. Shit a guy with a 15-10 record is not a journeyman. Maidana won world titles at two different weights. He pushed Mayweather hard in their first bout, and he has only ever lost to fighters who themselves were world champions. To call him a journeyman shows either a complete ignorance about the sport, or it's just being totally biased for the sake of trying to prove a point.
> 
> I am not a Khan fan. He has fought numerous guys who can punch and in fact his often foolish bravery and desire to fight back when hurt has cost him on more than one occasion. He is chinny too. So what?


I threw the term journeyman in to ruffle a guy joking about Kell getting his face caved in. My point stands, though. If Kell had only turned his back and run away, he may well have survived Errol Spence Jr.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072991410675204096


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

‼ Amir Khan says he now hopes to fight Kell Brook in March/April. Talks are ongoing and Khan stated that he believes if he faced the version of Brook who beat Michael Zerafa, then he would stop him inside six rounds. 

Fuck sake Amir, fight Crawford instead.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Would love it if we fought crawford instead


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Would love it if we fought crawford instead


I'm hoping he's trolling but Brook has agreed to all his demands and looked shit so can see it happening sadly.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Dynamito said:


> For starters Amir Khan, is famous for being famous in the U.K, and will long remain famous after he retires people who have never seen a boxing match in their lives knopw who Khan is. As For khan running for last thre rounds in his fight with Maidana, dont mean nothing plenty of fighters whose entire style was based on running, the fight between Khan and Maidana was a hell of a fight. if you apply the same criteria, Brook spent the fight with Porter clutching and hugging.
> 
> Khan was a unified Champion at 140 when he beat Judah, whatsmore Judah was a repl;acement for Tim Bradley who turned down the fight during negotiations, when he fell out with his Promoter Gary Shaw.
> 
> ...


I still think Porter is a better fighter than anybody on Khans record, it still doesn't say much for the wasted talent that is Kell Brook. Amir took more chances in his career, won titles, went to America, bounced back from vicious knockouts and gave us some exciting nights, Im not an Amir Khan fan but that has to be applauded in some sense.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Beating brook makes you p4p now does it?
> Brooks standing in the global boxing landscape, even back then, was pitiful


Brooks coming off a win against porter was a legit no.3 at 147, if khan had put on a performance and outclassed him (entirely possible) khan would have entered pound4pound top 10 based off his back to back wins at 147. As crazy as it sounds if khan had fought garcia or even peterson in 2015 and trained his arse off and won, his standing among fans in general would have shot through the roof, if there was ever a fight out there khan should have chased it was both those rematches. If khan fought both of them and won, no one would really care about the whole thing with brook,


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

If you compare Khan’s run at 140 to Kell’s at 147, Khan by far holds the more impressive legacy. Shit, even the wins during his brief stint at 147 (most of which have been tune-up fights) are miles better than Brook’s wins outside of Porter. 

Kell neglected to chase the best at welterweight (to create his own legacy), focusing his energy instead on calling out Khan. For that reason, I don’t blame Khan continuing to troll him and not give him the fight. 

Hopefully the Crawford fight materialises. Win or lose, Khan should then settle for retirement - happy that he at least fought the best during his career and made ridiculous money in the process.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> I threw the term journeyman in to ruffle a guy joking about Kell getting his face caved in. My point stands, though. If Kell had only turned his back and run away, he may well have survived Errol Spence Jr.


Fair enough mate. I don't think Khan deserves criticism for avoiding punchers personally. His first lost to Prescott was going in with a puncher who albeit crude could clearly dig given his record. He also took on Judah, Maidana, Garcia and of course Canelo. I am bored to tears with his career and wish he'd fuck off and retire, but that's mainly due to his past few years of doing nothing but talk and then fighting either a low level opponent or someone who is just a name but way past their best. The exception was Canelo and that was just for money with a no lose situation in hand.

I'm bored to fuck with Brook too. Jumping up to GGG was stupid and just matching Khan with Canelo...I almost feel he did it just to overshadow Khan, as he seems obsessed with him. Spence...massive respect for that fight, but so much of Brook's career has been wasted treading water that to then see him come back from the Spence fight with two completely pointless fights while STILL harping on about Khan is just annoying as fuck. He looks past his best, and that's his team's fault for allowing the peak physical years of his career to be pissed away in shit fights.

Khan has often got in trouble by standing to fire back, so when badly hurt against Maidana it made sense to "run". The fact is that everyone on here was sneering about how he would get KO'd cold inside a few rounds before that fight and he came out well, got close to winning by stoppage himself, outboxed him very nicely for most of the fight and then took a huge shot and survived it. Yeah...he ran a bit near the end...whatever.

Khan's record absolutely shits on Brook's, even though Brook has the best stand alone win. The issue is that after that win, who is his next best victory? It's probably Dan, and that is fucking woeful for a fighter of Brook's ability, strengths and time in the game.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Strike said:


> Fair enough mate. I don't think Khan deserves criticism for avoiding punchers personally. His first lost to Prescott was going in with a puncher who albeit crude could clearly dig given his record. He also took on Judah, Maidana, Garcia and of course Canelo. I am bored to tears with his career and wish he'd fuck off and retire, but that's mainly due to his past few years of doing nothing but talk and then fighting either a low level opponent or someone who is just a name but way past their best. The exception was Canelo and that was just for money with a no lose situation in hand.
> 
> I'm bored to fuck with Brook too. Jumping up to GGG was stupid and just matching Khan with Canelo...I almost feel he did it just to overshadow Khan, as he seems obsessed with him. Spence...massive respect for that fight, but so much of Brook's career has been wasted treading water that to then see him come back from the Spence fight with two completely pointless fights while STILL harping on about Khan is just annoying as fuck. He looks past his best, and that's his team's fault for allowing the peak physical years of his career to be pissed away in shit fights.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I think that Kell finally believed in himself to the point that he was going to redeem his career and give us the fights we wanted, but he choose the wrong fight (GGG at middle) and sadly got most of his prime beaten out of him. Spence finished the job. It's unfortunate, because he was right where he needed to be after the Porter fight.

... You should know by now that I'm just not myself unless I get to hate on someone. Shame on you.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Fair enough. I think that Kell finally believed in himself to the point that he was going to redeem his career and give us the fights we wanted, but he choose the wrong fight (GGG at middle) and sadly got most of his prime beaten out of him. Spence finished the job. It's unfortunate, because he was right where he needed to be after the Porter fight.
> 
> ... You should know by now that I'm just not myself unless I get to hate on someone. Shame on you.


:lol: @the last bit.

Agreed really. He should have pushed on from the Porter fight, and had he fought Spence when he fought GGG...he might have won. The same concern over the eye would not be there (I know it was a different eye, but that fear evidently came into play) and he would not have jumped two divisions in weight and then cut back down again. He might still have lost, but...if he did then it would be the one loss with the one injury to move past, and he could have just gone straight to light-middle.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Strike said:


> :lol: @the last bit.
> 
> Agreed really. He should have pushed on from the Porter fight, and had he fought Spence when he fought GGG...he might have won. The same concern over the eye would not be there (I know it was a different eye, but that fear evidently came into play) and he would not have jumped two divisions in weight and then cut back down again. He might still have lost, but...if he did then it would be the one loss with the one injury to move past, and he could have just gone straight to light-middle.


Well, he wanted big money after Porter and just grew impatient. He wanted Khan as badly as he ever had in his life, but Amir was actually directing him to face Errol Spence first. Very high risk fight, and not nearly the reward that he was looking for... but man was it stupid to opt to go up and fight GGG like that.

Would you rather see him face Khan or Jarrett Hurd at this point?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Well, he wanted big money after Porter and just grew impatient. He wanted Khan as badly as he ever had in his life, but Amir was actually directing him to face Errol Spence first. Very high risk fight, and not nearly the reward that he was looking for... but man was it stupid to opt to go up and fight GGG like that.
> 
> Would you rather see him face Khan or Jarrett Hurd at this point?


Hurd. I don't give a fuck about seeing a past best Khan vs a best past Brook. I want Khan to do one...so getting wrecked by Crawford and hopefully disappearing would be fine. Brook facing Hurd would at least be giving it a proper go at his new weight, and I think this weight is clearly where he should have been a while ago, and it will tell us if he is genuinely finished at the top flight, or if the last bout was due to a lack of motivation combined with other things.

I also don't want to see Brook vs Khan because it will be touted as two elites in the UK and then sell to all the casuals, and I don't think either of them deserve that praise and money from the mainstream media for how their careers have been handled over the past few years. I never begrudge fighters earning top money, but I can not want to see certain fights due to the way they are engineered.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Azadi said:


> Brooks coming off a win against porter was a legit no.3 at 147, if khan had put on a performance and outclassed him (entirely possible) khan would have entered pound4pound top 10 based off his back to back wins at 147. As crazy as it sounds if khan had fought garcia or even peterson in 2015 and trained his arse off and won, his standing among fans in general would have shot through the roof, if there was ever a fight out there khan should have chased it was both those rematches. If khan fought both of them and won, no one would really care about the whole thing with brook,


I thought the Peterson fight was unfortunate and the beginning of the end for Khan. It was a controversial fight, Peterson was on drugs, Khan got a point deducted in the final few rounds, and it was still a Split Decision.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

TomM0816 said:


> Khan doesn't owe anybody shit. A large section of British fans have been hating on him for years, he gets booed out of the building whenever he appears on TV in arenas.
> 
> People (and I include Sky and Matchroom) who've done nothing but criticise Amir for years him, trying to guilt trip him into making a fight they hope he loses by knockout. With friends like that...


He didn't used to get booed out of buildings. He gets booed because he won't give the British public what they want.

Obviously there's a section of fans that are against him full stop probably due to his race but it's not been like that all his career. He was incredibly lucky to come through when he did & have the support he had & to follow in Audley Harrison's footsteps getting to fight on terrestrial tv.

Joe Joyce for example is an exciting fighter & was robbed of an Olympic Gold Medal yet doesn't have half the appeal that Khan did because he's just one of many nowadays.

I'd have a lot more respect for Khan even if Brook flattened him in round one. The Sky team want big fights, they don't care who wins as long as the big fights keep happening (unless it's Joshua who they obviously need to keep winning)


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I threw the term journeyman in to ruffle a guy joking about Kell getting his face caved in. My point stands, though. If Kell had only turned his back and run away, he may well have survived Errol Spence Jr.


The biggest mistake Kell made in that fight was actually trying to win in round 10 & going for the knockout. If he'd have just fought with a high guard after the eye injury & fought at a slow pace & accepted a points defeat he'd have got barely any stick because that's what fans of the sport are like.

Hatton for example gets more stick for continuing to try to get to Mayweather & ending up getting knocked out than Canelo & others did for just giving in & accepting a wide points defeat.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074761519559262208


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-decided-fight-crawford-likely-april-20-msg--135148

Hahahahaha get in Amir!


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

"Eddie Hearns says..."


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

I've no problem with Khan fighting Crawford over Brook. It's kind of hard to call someone a pussy if he turns down one fight for a harder one. I do stand by what I said though in that he's afraid of the fallout of potentially losing to Brook.


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

Harrison and Hurd both calling Brook out, both willing to travel.Hearn would be mad not to make the Harrison fight if that’s there.Against Hurd and Munguia he would be a huge underdog but against Harrison, you’d have to give Kell a chance.He needs to move on from Khan now(even though we all know he won’t), that fight is never happening.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Trunks said:


> Harrison and Hurd both calling Brook out, both willing to travel.Hearn would be mad not to make the Harrison fight if that's there.Against Hurd and Munguia he would be a huge underdog but against Harrison, you'd have to give Kell a chance.He needs to move on from Khan now(even though we all know he won't), that fight is never happening.


Charlo has immediate rematch clause vs Harrison so assume he will take that up. Hurd is looking to fight Williams next. I reckon we see Brook back down at 147.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Why do people rank Terence Crawford near the top of P4P lists? Obviously he’s ridiculously talented but that’s not what gets you ranked P4P, surely it’s about fights? 

There’s no way anyone can justify ranking him above Usyk, Lomachenko, Canelo, Golovkin etc & now he’s fighting Amir Khan?! How’s he even getting a world title shot? Crawford deserves some hammer for it. 

Down to only fighting twice a year for the past 2 years whilst been proclaimed as P4P & is now defending against Khan who hasn’t had a decent win in about 5 years


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to watching him do the Khan-Khan again.:hammertime


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Amir kahan ducking kell brook since ~2010 to my estimated recall


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Press conferences next week apparently. Fight will take place in either Vegas or NYC. 

Gays in Sheffield beware, Kell may sexually assault you.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Can we finally stick a fork in Brook vs Khan, Who gives a fuck at this stage. Brook needs to finally accept it ain't happening and move on.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Celtic Warrior 2.0 said:


> Can we finally stick a fork in Brook vs Khan, Who gives a fuck at this stage. *Brook needs to finally accept it ain't happening and move on.*


That'll never happen. Kell's Junior Witter with Hatton and Froch with Outlaw Joe C Wales all rolled into one. They're like a woman scorned, they never EVER let go. :lol:


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

ant-man said:


> That'll never happen. Kell's Junior Witter with Hatton and Froch with Outlaw Joe C Wales all rolled into one. They're like a woman scorned, they never EVER let go. :lol:


Your right. It must be frustrating though knowing a guy like khan gives you shit for years but never backs it up by getting in the ring with you. I've always been of the opinion that Kell give khan a hiding and knocks him clean out, so its a shame he won't get a chance to prove it.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

ant-man said:


> That'll never happen. Kell's Junior Witter with Hatton and Froch with Outlaw Joe C Wales all rolled into one. They're like a woman scorned, they never EVER let go. :lol:


Liked for outlaw joe c Wales


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

BoxSharp said:


> Your right. It must be frustrating though knowing a guy like khan gives you shit for years but never backs it up by getting in the ring with you. I've always been of the opinion that Kell give khan a hiding and knocks him clean out, so its a shame he won't get a chance to prove it.


Khan only ever gave brook shit when he started shamelessly chasing khan while fighting bumm after bumm. Kell Brooks entire career is a joke


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> I still think Porter is a better fighter than anybody on Khans record, it still doesn't say much for the wasted talent that is Kell Brook. Amir took more chances in his career, won titles, went to America, bounced back from vicious knockouts and gave us some exciting nights, Im not an Amir Khan fan but that has to be applauded in some sense.


Well Julio Diaz arguably beat Porter right before Khan beat him


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I also thought Kotelnik got robbed against Alexander right after Khan shut him out, this was when Alexander was being touted by Mayweather to be the next man to replace him and HBO were raving about him, beating Kotelnik the way he did was an excellent win


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kells second best win is a guy who got schooled and stopped by Paul Malignaggi after Khan beat the fuck out of Paulie and made him look like an amateur for 10 rounds straight, and he (Kell) even got wobbled by him

You can't really argue the resumes, Khans is far, far, far superior both at first glance and when analysed in depth


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> This is a classic case of tortoise and hare and both guys are at a similar place now in terms of accomplishments.


Nonsense


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Khan only ever gave brook shit when he started shamelessly chasing khan while fighting bumm after bumm. Kell Brooks entire career is a joke


Not true. Khan & his mate that Saj used to abuse Brook a decade ago back when the only calling out was done by Frank Warren in his weekly columns & his fake press releases


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

A Force said:


> Not true. Khan & his mate that Saj used to abuse Brook a decade ago back when the only calling out was done by Frank Warren in his weekly columns & his fake press releases


Dont remember this at all


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Nonsense


Amir Khan's best win?


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Wonder how quickly Eddie Hearn will change his "now or never" stance after the Crawford fight

I dont buy that Khan is scared of losing to Brook either, Khan thought hed beat Canelo ffs he thinks he'll beat Crawford theres no way he thinks he might lose to Brook


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Khan only ever gave brook shit when he started shamelessly chasing khan while fighting bumm after bumm. Kell Brooks entire career is a joke


I don't believe that's true. However, I do think it's fair to say that his career is becoming a joke. His entire career hasn't been a joke, he has actually had a few decent fights but since he entered the world stage with his porter win he has wasted far too much time chasing khan when he could've fought good fighters and made money too. Someone like a broner could have been made imo. Many other fighters like that would have stepped in with brook while he held a title and it would have added some depth to his resume.


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

Steve Funn said:


> Wonder how quickly Eddie Hearn will change his "now or never" stance after the Crawford fight
> 
> I dont buy that Khan is scared of losing to Brook either, Khan thought hed beat Canelo ffs he thinks he'll beat Crawford theres no way he thinks he might lose to Brook


If he thinks he will lose or not is irrelevant. It's the fact that IF he did lose he wouldn't be able to take the shame of it. He's belittled brook for years and would look a fool if he lost to him by big KO, which is a big possibility. As it stands he can get KO'd by these p4p guys and get no stick because nobody expects him to do anything. He can also retire having never faced brook but will forever talk shit about brook not being in his level etc. The fight should have happened, now it won't which I believe is purely down to khan. It's a shame for the fans but since when do they matter in this sport?


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

BoxSharp said:


> If he thinks he will lose or not is irrelevant. It's the fact that IF he did lose he wouldn't be able to take the shame of it. He's belittled brook for years and would look a fool if he lost to him by big KO, which is a big possibility. As it stands he can get KO'd by these p4p guys and get no stick because nobody expects him to do anything. He can also retire having never faced brook but will forever talk shit about brook not being in his level etc. The fight should have happened, now it won't which I believe is purely down to khan. It's a shame for the fans but since when do they matter in this sport?


I agree if he did lose itd be tough for him but I just dont think Khan thinks like that, hes so ridiculously overconfident in himself.

Still think Khan Brook will happen anyway, itd make loadsamoney.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxSharp said:


> If he thinks he will lose or not is irrelevant. It's the fact that IF he did lose he wouldn't be able to take the shame of it. He's belittled brook for years and would look a fool if he lost to him by big KO, which is a big possibility. As it stands he can get KO'd by these p4p guys and get no stick because nobody expects him to do anything. He can also retire having never faced brook but will forever talk shit about brook not being in his level etc. The fight should have happened, now it won't which I believe is purely down to khan. It's a shame for the fans but since when do they matter in this sport?


He owes the British boxing fans nothing, they've treated him like shit throughout this career so fuck em


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> Well Julio Diaz arguably beat Porter right before Khan beat him


Nah


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxSharp said:


> I don't believe that's true. However, I do think it's fair to say that his career is becoming a joke. His entire career hasn't been a joke, he has actually had a few decent fights but since he entered the world stage with his porter win he has wasted far too much time chasing khan when he could've fought good fighters and made money too. Someone like a broner could have been made imo. Many other fighters like that would have stepped in with brook while he held a title and it would have added some depth to his resume.


Eh... You're right, it's best we forget that he fought GGG and Spence while nearly losing his eye...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Nah


umm...yup


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> Amir Khan's best win?


Khan has Maidana, Kotelnik,Malignaggi before he was shot to shit, Alexander, Algieri, past it Collazo, past it Diaz right after he beat Porter in many peoples minds

Porter has Garcia, Broner, Alexander., shot to shit Malignaggi, shot to shit Berto

Brook has Porter, Senchenko (lol) Frankie Gavin?


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Isn't it time Bookies started offering odds on which round Khan will be stopped in?


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> Eh... You're right, it's best we forget that he fought GGG and Spence while nearly losing his eye...


I'm saying he could have added depth to his resume. I'm as big a brook fan as any on here but you can't deny he's wasted a lot of time treading water and chasing khan. He had no business fighting GGG and it was a stupid reaction to khan fighting canelo. I give him credit for taking the Spence fight as it was a dangerous mandatory but let's be right, he's fought 2 world class welters and lost to 1.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> umm...yup


Diaz pushed a close fight with an inexperienced Shawn Porter then got blitzed in the rematch. Diaz got absolutely destroyed by Thurman when they fought then. Porter has gone on to beat Danny Garcia a guy that flattened Khan. Fuck records Porter would destroy Khan and so would Brook. Now what's your point?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Diaz pushed a close fight with an inexperienced Shawn Porter then got blitzed in the rematch. Diaz got absolutely destroyed by Thurman when they fought then. Porter has gone on to beat Danny Garcia a guy that flattened Khan. Fuck records Porter would destroy Khan and so would Brook. Now what's your point?


 Brooks resume is paper fucking thin and it's amazing people move the goal posts with Khan. Diaz beats Porter in most peoples minds and 'he pushed a close fight with an inexperienced Porter' Khan gets off the floor to beat him in his VERY NEXT fight and Khan was a glass chinned bum past his best who got dropped by a blown up shot Diaz who was never that good to begin with. Be fucking serious please. Breidis Prescott beat Khan and Abril, that must mean he was better than Brandon Rios and his resume is better than Khans? H2h right now means more than records? Porter is in his prime while Khan clearly isn't. Khan beat the fuck out of Barrera, must be a better fighter then


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxSharp said:


> I'm saying he could have added depth to his resume. I'm as big a brook fan as any on here but you can't deny he's wasted a lot of time treading water and chasing khan. He had no business fighting GGG and it was a stupid reaction to khan fighting canelo. I give him credit for taking the Spence fight as it was a dangerous mandatory but let's be right, he's fought 2 world class welters and lost to 1.


Why would Brook need to react to Khan getting brutally ko'd (again) by Canelo? Makes no sense at all. He simply assessed Errol Spence as a dangerous, low reward type of fight and wanted to secure a big payday before putting his title on the line. It was stupid, but the idea that it was in response to Khan humiliating himself (again) is even more stupid.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Khan has Maidana, Kotelnik,Malignaggi before he was shot to shit, Alexander, Algieri, past it Collazo, past it Diaz right after he beat Porter in many peoples minds
> 
> Porter has Garcia, Broner, Alexander., shot to shit Malignaggi, shot to shit Berto
> 
> Brook has Porter, Senchenko (lol) Frankie Gavin?


Malignaggi "before he was shot" was already annihilated by Cotto and Hatton and beaten up by Juan Diaz.

Amir Khan's best win is Marcos Maidana, and he spent three rounds running away in that one. Literally running away.

The only difference between Khan and Brook is that Amir was far more hyped and was therefore placed in a better position to make bigger money fights. His overall resume is nothing special and would look very much like Kell's if he wasn't fighting on HBO out of the womb.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

so is this fight close to happening?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Devon Alexander was a good win at the time for Khan, not sure if anyone mentioned that fight... Khan defo has the better resume imo, no matter how much of a twat he is...


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> Why would Brook need to react to Khan getting brutally ko'd (again) by Canelo? Makes no sense at all. He simply assessed Errol Spence as a dangerous, low reward type of fight and wanted to secure a big payday before putting his title on the line. It was stupid, but the idea that it was in response to Khan humiliating himself (again) is even more stupid.


I think he signed for the fight before khan actually stepped into the ring. But I don't agree that it's a stupid idea that brook took it based off khan taking that fight. The opportunity presented itself when eubank bottled it and khan had just signed for another big fight and my opinion is that brook took it because at that point he needed a name. For some reason they couldn't land one at welter, so they took a stupid risk that probably knocked a couple of years off his career. I've always applauded him taking the Spence fight because as you've already said it was a risky fight with little reward.

I'll say again, I've always been a big fan of brook but I find it increasingly hard to defend his career choices and the fact he has chased khan so much when he could have taken other fights.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> so is this fight close to happening?


No, Khan is fighting Terrence Crawford for the WBO instead, it's getting announced this week.


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

NoMas said:


> Devon Alexander was a good win at the time for Khan, not sure if anyone mentioned that fight... Khan defo has the better resume imo, no matter how much of a twat he is...


It was. And I don't think anyone here would be stupid enough to suggest otherwise. I've always been of the opinion that brook deals with khan brutally, but he simply hasn't had as good a career as khan when it's all said and done. Even though khan has avoided him like the plague.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Brook took the Golovkin fight because Hearn couldn’t deliver him a big welterweight fight & he was sick of having to fight no hopers & getting no credit for it. 

Jessie Vargas wanted £3m for a unification fight & Hearn was reluctant to pay it. 

I think he assumed once he won a belt welterweights would want to fight him but Thurman who was high in the IBF rankings chose the WBA regular route instead & Porter’s repeatedly said he didn’t want a Brook rematch. 

And all the Top Rank welters just fought in house. 

Unfortunately the only one willing to fight him turned out to be the best in Spence (in my opinion anyway)


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxSharp said:


> I think he signed for the fight before khan actually stepped into the ring. But I don't agree that it's a stupid idea that brook took it based off khan taking that fight. The opportunity presented itself when eubank bottled it and khan had just signed for another big fight and my opinion is that brook took it because at that point he needed a name. For some reason they couldn't land one at welter, so they took a stupid risk that probably knocked a couple of years off his career. I've always applauded him taking the Spence fight because as you've already said it was a risky fight with little reward.
> 
> I'll say again, I've always been a big fan of brook but I find it increasingly hard to defend his career choices and the fact he has chased khan so much when he could have taken other fights.


IIRC, Canelo knocked out Khan in May 2016, while Brook agreed to fight GGG in July. Making an emotional decision based upon what some other guy did makes no sense; it's not like Kell Brook didn't have a manager. They simply took a bad gamble and underestimated the damage that would be done to him.

Spence was already available and desperately seeking Brook, and they wanted to get paid before facing him. The window for Kell Brook to capitalize off of the Porter fight had evaporated after the stabbing incident and the GGG fight was supposed to make up for the time lost.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> Malignaggi "before he was shot" was already annihilated by Cotto and Hatton and beaten up by Juan Diaz.
> 
> Amir Khan's best win is Marcos Maidana, and he spent three rounds running away in that one. Literally running away.
> 
> The only difference between Khan and Brook is that Amir was far more hyped and was therefore placed in a better position to make bigger money fights. His overall resume is nothing special and would look very much like Kell's if he wasn't fighting on HBO out of the womb.


 Malignaggi went on to beat up and stop Brooks second best win! A guy who had Brook chicken dancing, how shit is Brooks resume then?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Khan has Maidana, Kotelnik,Malignaggi before he was shot to shit, Alexander, Algieri, past it Collazo, past it Diaz right after he beat Porter in many peoples minds
> 
> Porter has Garcia, Broner, Alexander., shot to shit Malignaggi, shot to shit Berto
> 
> Brook has Porter, Senchenko (lol) Frankie Gavin?


You misunderstand. I'm not saying that Kell Brook has a great resume; I'm saying that Amir Khan's is hardly any better. Trying to big up Paulie Malignaggi as some sort of big win is silly when we know what Paulie did against the elites. Is there any version of Paulie Malignaggi that would have beaten Shawn Porter? No... so why pretend that it even matters when Porter fought him?


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Wow...! Amir Khan has the most solid and loyal hate base in Boxing Lol.

Anyways respect to Khan for taking on Crawford one of the best P4P.... Khan taking this fight makes sure his Haters stay Loyal. Khan not giving Brook the Paycheck is actually more fun...!


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

steviebruno said:


> You misunderstand. I'm not saying that Kell Brook has a great resume; I'm saying that Amir Khan's is hardly any better. Trying to big up Paulie Malignaggi as some sort of big win is silly when we know what Paulie did against the elites. Is there any version of Paulie Malignaggi that would have beaten Shawn Porter? No... so why pretend that it even matters when Porter fought him?


The Version of Maidana Khan fought beats the hell out of the version of Shawn Porter that fought Brook every day of the Week and twice on Sundays...!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> You misunderstand. I'm not saying that Kell Brook has a great resume; I'm saying that Amir Khan's is hardly any better.


Then you're just wrong as I've pointed out


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

In additional news Kell could potentially fight Jeff Horn next.... and Amir Khan according to his Instagram will be back training with Virgil Hunter.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Malignaggi "before he was shot" was already annihilated by Cotto and Hatton and beaten up by Juan Diaz.
> 
> Amir Khan's best win is Marcos Maidana, and he spent three rounds running away in that one. Literally running away.
> 
> The only difference between Khan and Brook is that Amir was far more hyped and was therefore placed in a better position to make bigger money fights. His overall resume is nothing special and would look very much like Kell's if he wasn't fighting on HBO out of the womb.


Paulie was robbed the first time against Diaz and then beat him in a rematch.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

OK, fair play to Khan for taking the fight but there's no way in hell he beats Crawford at this stage. He'll be lucky to not be KO'd again.


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

Broxi said:


> OK, fair play to Khan for taking the fight but there's no way in hell he beats Crawford at this stage. He'll be lucky to not be KO'd again.


I laughed particularly hard when khan said he has his best years ahead of him. If 1 was level headed and reasonable and 10 was completely delusional, khan would be sitting pretty on about a 99.

Good luck to him but this is nothing more than a scalp for Crawford, a bit of a name for him to boost his profile to a wider audience.


----------



## BluefaceHatch (Aug 7, 2018)

Yeah, Khans going to get his scalp took in ruthless fashion


----------



## DarkForces (May 23, 2018)

what annoys me most about this crawford fight is yet again khan has said if the worst happens and i lose then the brook fight is always there.
it really isnt, fans arent bothered about the fight now. its been dragging on for too long and even us fans are arguing about which one out the two is doing the ducking.
we've said it a million times now but just go on each of your own paths, khan fight crawford, get ktfo then do whatever. brook needs to figure out which division hes in and make a plan for the top


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I still don’t get why no ones questioning Crawford, how is he getting away with fighting Khan on PPV? People are ranking him as number one pound for pound & what’s his best win? Postol? A past it Gamboa? Unknown Idongo? 

This fights a shambles, Khan might have a decent first 3 rounds due to his hand speed but the ends inevitable. Crawford needs to fight some top fighters now, if they’ve got PPV behind them why not make some proper offers to the PBC lot & go public with them? That’s if they want the fights.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

A Force said:


> I still don't get why no ones questioning Crawford, how is he getting away with fighting Khan on PPV? People are ranking him as number one pound for pound & what's his best win? Postol? A past it Gamboa? Unknown Idongo?
> 
> This fights a shambles, Khan might have a decent first 3 rounds due to his hand speed but the ends inevitable. Crawford needs to fight some top fighters now, if they've got PPV behind them why not make some proper offers to the PBC lot & go public with them? That's if they want the fights.


It's weird, it's like Crawford has no confidence at welter. This is a terrible fight for him, if he doesn't KO Khan brutally then he's open to criticism, yet if he does then he's also open to criticism. Khan took the fight for money and to continue the illusion that he's an elite fighter, so the gravy train rolls on, I get that however much I can't stand Khan. From Crawford's point of view, however, it's really disappointing matchmaking.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

A Force said:


> I still don't get why no ones questioning Crawford, how is he getting away with fighting Khan on PPV? People are ranking him as number one pound for pound & what's his best win? Postol? A past it Gamboa? Unknown Idongo?
> 
> This fights a shambles, Khan might have a decent first 3 rounds due to his hand speed but the ends inevitable. Crawford needs to fight some top fighters now, if they've got PPV behind them why not make some proper offers to the PBC lot & go public with them? That's if they want the fights.


I reckon it'd be bloody lovely if Khan outboxed Crawford for the full twelve and Horn starched Brook hahaha.


----------



## BluefaceHatch (Aug 7, 2018)

Yeah From Crawford this is pretty shit tbf, and doesn't make him or his intentions look good at all...

Very underwhelming fight..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I might be missing something here, but who else is there at WW that Crawford could fight (and make money)??? Who have Top Rank got??? I think Crawford and his team offered Danny Garcia the fight, Spence is fighting Mikey Garcia, Porter and Peterson have a scheduled fights and Manny is fighting Broner...


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I reckon it'd be bloody lovely if Khan outboxed Crawford for the full twelve and Horn starched Brook hahaha.


It might be for you but I'm a Brook fan who can't stand Khan these days


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

NoMas said:


> I might be missing something here, but who else is there at WW that Crawford could fight (and make money)??? Who have Top Rank got??? I think Crawford and his team offered Danny Garcia the fight, Spence is fighting Mikey Garcia, Porter and Peterson have a scheduled fights and Manny is fighting Broner...


Crawford last fought before Christmas when none of them fights were made except Pacquaio-Broner so there was time to make offers.

I just want to see Crawford justify his ranking & how good people say he is.

For example Carl Froch at one bit was undefeated & had wins over Pascal, Taylor & Dirrell on his record which are 3 better wins than Crawford's best 3 & anyone would be laughed at if they said he was P4P top 2 or 3 but Crawford seems to get a free pass.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

DarkForces said:


> what annoys me most about this crawford fight is yet again khan has said if the worst happens and i lose then the brook fight is always there.
> it really isnt, fans arent bothered about the fight now. its been dragging on for too long and even us fans are arguing about which one out the two is doing the ducking.
> we've said it a million times now but just go on each of your own paths, khan fight crawford, get ktfo then do whatever. brook needs to figure out which division hes in and make a plan for the top


Nobody is going to protest, stomp their feet and refuse to pay to see the Brook vs Khan fight though, that's where the problem lies. People will lap up the build up and be told it's "happened later than it should have, but still a phenomenal fight" akin to Mayweather/Pacquiao. I wouldn't pay for it, but I would watch it. The thing is, both have pissed me off with their inactivity and lack of stepping up to face proper challenges in their own weight classes. Brook's career has been a total waste for the most part, and Khan doesn't have the IQ or ability to stick to a gameplan in big fights.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

A Force said:


> Crawford last fought before Christmas when none of them fights were made except Pacquaio-Broner so there was time to make offers.
> 
> I just want to see Crawford justify his ranking & how good people say he is.
> 
> For example Carl Froch at one bit was undefeated & had wins over Pascal, Taylor & Dirrell on his record which are 3 better wins than Crawford's best 3 & anyone would be laughed at if they said he was P4P top 2 or 3 but Crawford seems to get a free pass.


Froch had the luxury of being in a tournament where cross promotion isnt an issues once youre signed up... What top WW's are signed with Top Rank???


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Froch had the luxury of being in a tournament where cross promotion isnt an issues once youre signed up... What top WW's are signed with Top Rank???


Only one of those wins were in a tournament but the point stands, if I'd have argued Froch for P4P top 5 back then I'd have been laughed at where as the same isn't happening for Crawford who's best 3 wins aren't as good.

I agree with the cross promotion but when it's argued about it preventing British fighters getting big fights it's laughed off & they're mocked for not been in big fights. When Kell Brook couldn't get a big welterweight fight after Porter no one was saying the Haymon lot were only fighting in house & the Top Rank lot are only fighting in house they were just blaming Brook & Hearn & it's the same with Saunders & Warren at middleweight eve


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Khan has told Eddie he wants the Brook fight next win or lose. Hahahahahahahaha he’s going to carry on stringing them along.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

A Force said:


> Only one of those wins were in a tournament but the point stands, if I'd have argued Froch for P4P top 5 back then I'd have been laughed at where as the same isn't happening for Crawford who's best 3 wins aren't as good.
> 
> I agree with the cross promotion but when it's argued about it preventing British fighters getting big fights it's laughed off & they're mocked for not been in big fights. When Kell Brook couldn't get a big welterweight fight after Porter no one was saying the Haymon lot were only fighting in house & the Top Rank lot are only fighting in house they were just blaming Brook & Hearn & it's the same with Saunders & Warren at middleweight eve


True, Im trying to knock Froch just playing devils advocate... Looking the 3 wins though (i didnt realise only dirrell was in the super 6) the Pascal fight was early in Pascal's career though wasnt it??? He hadnt left Canada at the time and slightly untested, in hindsight it was a great win though the Taylor fight was a great last ditch KO (i remember going crazy when he ko'd him) the Dirrell fight was a great win in the Super 6...

With Brook, getting chopped in half didnt help his career, but I do think Matchroom dropped the ball with him... But what they couldnt help was the time off with the stabbing, the two bad eye injuries occurred (imo) because he was trying to claw back time he missed... The stabbing, plus two broken eye sockets then also meant weak comeback fights too which took even more time out, so he really has had a frustraing career...

Edit: just seen Pascal had fought in America once...


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> IIRC, Canelo knocked out Khan in May 2016, while Brook agreed to fight GGG in July. Making an emotional decision based upon what some other guy did makes no sense; it's not like Kell Brook didn't have a manager. They simply took a bad gamble and underestimated the damage that would be done to him.
> 
> Spence was already available and desperately seeking Brook, and they wanted to get paid before facing him. The window for Kell Brook to capitalize off of the Porter fight had evaporated after the stabbing incident and the GGG fight was supposed to make up for the time lost.


Absolutely hit the nail on the head here. Brook wasted massive opportunities to make some serious money between August 14-September 16, and then they were backed into a corner with the Spence mandatory


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Absolutely hit the nail on the head here. Brook wasted massive opportunities to make some serious money between August 14-September 16, and then they were backed into a corner with the Spence mandatory


The stabbing couldn't be helped, but yes.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Absolutely hit the nail on the head here. Brook wasted massive opportunities to make some serious money between August 14-September 16, and then they were backed into a corner with the Spence mandatory


He hardly got backed into a corner, his own trainer & promoter told him to vacate & Hearn said we'll get you a final eliminator at 154 but Brook chose to fight Spence


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

A Force said:


> He hardly got backed into a corner, his own trainer & promoter told him to vacate & Hearn said we'll get you a final eliminator at 154 but Brook chose to fight Spence


Brook would get pasted by the champions at 154, there's a reason you don't hear him calling for Jarrett Hurd or Charlo, even though he could have easily gotten world title shots against either. Does he want to fight a power puncher who is 6 foot with a 78 inch reach at 154, or a power puncher at 147 with the same dimensions as him, it's a no brainer


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

I haven’t seen a great deal of Crawford but to my glancing eye America is looking for a slick black (no racist) American to fill the floyd void so this guy gets a free pass for beating up on that fat midget from Puerto Rico or wherever. 

It reeks of the way broner was being hyped a couple of years back for similar reasons until he ran in to MARCO


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The stabbing couldn't be helped, but yes.


Perhaps he should have just gone home with his missus and his kid instead of going back to some lad's gaff and trying to touch his cock.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

DBerry said:


> I reckon it'd be bloody lovely if Khan outboxed Crawford for the full twelve and Horn starched Brook hahaha.


It's more likely going to be the other way around though.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Brook would get pasted by the champions at 154, there's a reason you don't hear him calling for Jarrett Hurd or Charlo, even though he could have easily gotten world title shots against either. Does he want to fight a power puncher who is 6 foot with a 78 inch reach at 154, or a power puncher at 147 with the same dimensions as him, it's a no brainer


I'm not convinced he does, he might do training half arsed with John Fewkes but Kell Brook with Dominic Ingle isn't an easy nights work for any fighter. I just hope he goes back to him or takes it serious again which I think he would for a meaningful fight. The Zerafa performance was the worst of his career. Not trying to pretend Rabchenko's a brilliant fighter but Brook's hand speed, reflexes & footwork looked so much better than anything he showed against Zerafa who's a similar level of fighter in my eyes.

Hurd's a difficult fight stylistically but I don't see anyone else at 154 who's anything special & even Hurd isn't really, it's only the freakish dimensions he has that makes him so much of a handful.

There's no one at that weight class anywhere near as good as Spence at welter or Golovkin was at middle.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124264588252516354


----------



## oldjoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Khan's final cash out?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I know Kell will take this over a Crawford fight but can you imagine if they both lost to Crawford and then had a PPV fight between them

Khan is so shot Brook will KO him early, prime for prime at 147 Brook still KO's him Kell was legit once upon a time


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> I know Kell will take this over a Crawford fight but can you imagine if they both lost to Crawford and then had a PPV fight between them
> 
> Khan is so shot Brook will KO him early, prime for prime at 147 Brook still KO's him Kell was legit once upon a time


Kell should take Crawford instead...
Khan is so shot that a fight with Conor Benn would be a struggle for him....I would pick Benn.

The Khan that fought Maidana and Peterson might have made things interesting but that was like a life time ago.

Surprised anyones is still interested in a fight between Khan and Brook.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Surprised anyones is still interested in a fight between Khan and Brook.


You know those guys who really love one girl, they never get another girlfriend, they just watch that girl bang other men and they're always there to give attention when the woman needs them. Sometimes, the woman eventually gets tired of fucking dickheads and settles for that lad who has pursued her for years. You have to have a begruding respect for that man and praise him for his persistence.

That's how I feel about this fight.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

onourway said:


> You know those guys who really love one girl, they never get another girlfriend, they just watch that girl bang other men and they're always there to give attention when the woman needs them. Sometimes, the woman eventually gets tired of fucking dickheads and settles for that lad who has pursued her for years. You have to have a begruding respect for that man and praise him for his persistence.
> 
> That's how I feel about this fight.


Lol...!So what your saying is... Kell is finally gonna get his queen...Now that she has lost her looks grown old and wrinkled. And only after she has been banged by everyone else. And no one else is interested in her.

I dont know but if it was Uncle Bob Arum in Eddies Hearns shoes...he would realise Kell is not going to be around much longer. And try to use Khan to build up the names of one of his younger fighters...Josh Kelley or Conor Benn.

Maybe Eddie feels the same way about this fight as you do...lol.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

This wont effect anybody else on the planet, wont spite anybody, wont cost anybody anything, but itll make me feel better.

If this fight gets made, I wont read about it, I wont post about it and I wont even watch it for fucking free.

#cashoutblackout


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

I have zero interest in seeing this, it really is a blatant cash out for the sake of it


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dynamito said:


> Kell should take Crawford instead...
> Khan is so shot that a fight with Conor Benn would be a struggle for him....I would pick Benn.
> 
> The Khan that fought Maidana and Peterson might have made things interesting but that was like a life time ago.
> ...


People probably think Brook and Khan are evenly past prime so it can still be used to see who would have won in their primes, id watch it just to see Khan get stopped again but at the same time Brook stalled his whole career for Khan more than once so Khan should fight someone like Broner just to mess Brook about again lol


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Crawford vs Khan, please.


Hope you enjoyed your wish. :lol:


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't think Brook is as past it as Khan is. Brook only really got stopped in the elite fights due to his eye issues. 

I still think Brook has something left in him, and I believe he would still beat Thurman, Garcia, Pacquaio, etc. 

Didn't Pacquiao's team turn down a fight vs Brook?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> I don't think Brook is as past it as Khan is. Brook only really got stopped in the elite fights due to his eye issues.
> 
> I still think Brook has something left in him, *and I believe he would still beat Thurman, Garcia, Pacquaio*, etc.
> 
> Didn't Pacquiao's team turn down a fight vs Brook?


I think, with all due respect, you need to reassess your boxing knowledge.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

It's Too Big said:


> I don't think Brook is as past it as Khan is. Brook only really got stopped in the elite fights due to his eye issues.
> 
> I still think Brook has something left in him, and I believe he would still beat Thurman, Garcia, Pacquaio, etc.
> 
> Didn't Pacquiao's team turn down a fight vs Brook?


I don't know if he would beat them but he'd give them problems, Khan on the other hand is easy pickings for any of the top guys at this stage. I saw a recent interview of him saying he's going to fight on. He must be trying to give himself brain damage if he doesn't already have it.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

It's Too Big said:


> I don't think Brook is as past it as Khan is. Brook only really got stopped in the elite fights due to his eye issues.
> 
> I still think Brook has something left in him, and I believe he would still beat Thurman, Garcia, Pacquaio, etc.
> 
> Didn't Pacquiao's team turn down a fight vs Brook?


No they turned down a fight against Amir Khan and chose Adrian Broner instead...Brook was never in the picture.

Agree Brook is still pretty sharp...and still has his power.

Khan is so shot that he looked like a novice fighter having his very first sparring in the gym. Rushing forward clumsily and missing punches.

No jab, no balance, no defence, no foot work..no punch resistance..he has nothing left...based on their last performances even Frankie Gavin beats him pretty easily...most of the 10 best British Welterweights as well.


----------



## SpursBen316 (Apr 10, 2016)

Im putting this fight in the Clev vs Bellew cruiserweight category of fights we really don't want to see on box office. 

Pains me to say it Brook is done at world level. 

Khan is completely shot to bits . Didn't he hurt his elbow 

I honestly dont think we will see Brook in with any world class ww or lmw. Maybe Liam Smith if Hearn can work his magic for a title

With Khan somebody seriously needs to start having a word with him. One day he us going to get seriously hurt.


----------



## MrCapone (May 7, 2019)

No interest in this fight. Even less since Khan quit in his last fight.

Will take all of Eddie's snakeoil salesman skills to get this as a PPV fight in the minds of the general public. I'm not sure DAZN would be interested in it.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

A Force said:


> For example Carl Froch at one bit was undefeated & had wins over Pascal, Taylor & Dirrell on his record which are 3 better wins than Crawford's best 3 & anyone would be laughed at if they said he was P4P top 2 or 3 but Crawford seems to get a free pass.


It's not just about who they've beat, it's the eye test too. You're a fan of boxing, I presume you know what you're looking at? That should be all you need to see Crawford's absolutely quality.

He's not getting a free pass, it's just very obvious he's an elite talent.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

I guess he might need the cash but it’d be kinda stupid of Khan to finally relent and fight Brook? Surely, as desperate as he is to lord it over Brook and not lose to him, it’d be sensible to never fight him and then he can spend rest of his life talking up his own achievements whilst talking down Brook as a desperate, scorned woman type? 

Khan has the grey matter of a potato though, so he’ll probably end up taking the fight, get fucking blasted in a couple of rounds and then claim he was better than Brook but lost for some bizarre, completely unrelated reason. 

If it gets made, it’ll be a shit show. Horribly childish insulting build up followed by two guys so scared to lose to each other they hardly want to engage, followed by a comical Khan KO loss, from a jab or something. Nicely topped off with Brook/Hearn claiming they’re back!


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

ORG83 said:


> It's not just about who they've beat, it's the eye test too. You're a fan of boxing, I presume you know what you're looking at? That should be all you need to see Crawford's absolutely quality.
> 
> He's not getting a free pass, it's just very obvious he's an elite talent.


Of course he's an elite talent but my point is he shouldn't be top 3 above other elite talents who have comfortably better resumes.

Usyk completely shutting out Gassiev, Canelo & Golovkin's displays against each other, Lomachenko against several opponents are more impressive in my opinion


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

ORG83 said:


> I guess he might need the cash but it'd be kinda stupid of Khan to finally relent and fight Brook? Surely, as desperate as he is to lord it over Brook and not lose to him, it'd be sensible to never fight him and then he can spend rest of his life talking up his own achievements whilst talking down Brook as a desperate, scorned woman type?
> 
> Khan has the grey matter of a potato though, so he'll probably end up taking the fight, get fucking blasted in a couple of rounds and then claim he was better than Brook but lost for some bizarre, completely unrelated reason.
> 
> If it gets made, it'll be a shit show. Horribly childish insulting build up followed by two guys so scared to lose to each other they hardly want to engage, followed by a comical Khan KO loss, from a jab or something. Nicely topped off with Brook/Hearn claiming they're back!


Khan's just after that double pay day. He's had an exit strategy of two big earning defeats against Crawford & Brook & I cant see him deviating from that. He was talking about fighting Brook even if he lost to Crawford in fight week (never a good sign). I think he even planned to look for a way out to come out relatively unscathed


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

A Force said:


> Khan's just after that double pay day. He's had an exit strategy of two big earning defeats against Crawford & Brook & I cant see him deviating from that. He was talking about fighting Brook even if he lost to Crawford in fight week (never a good sign). I think he even planned to look for a way out to come out relatively unscathed


100% agree with you that if he didn't have an escape plan figured out before the fight (white towel?) then he quickly figured out during the fight that he needed one, if he wanted to keep the Brook fight alive.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245828769601871872


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245828769601871872


In other words "reality tv here I am".
His brain has been frazzled enough retirement would be a sensible move. Plus he is totally shot.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245828769601871872


He has been a part-time celebrity fighter for a while, now. Doing the celebrity jungle at that point was an indicator. It has been a while since I would have made him favourite in any sort of competitive fight. The Brook fight was worth more money a little while back than it would be now, so it seems that even money wasn't going to make him want that one too much. I wish he had retired a good few years ago, personally.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

He's a good bloke, Amir. And he has fought every fucker who would face him.

He can do whatever he wants, and is beyond criticism for it, in my mind.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Grant said:


> He's a good bloke, Amir. And he has fought every fucker who would face him.
> 
> He can do whatever he wants, and is beyond criticism for it, in my mind.


Yes when I said that I wished he had retired some years ago it was because we really used to be behind him and excited for his fights. Then latterly I just found it a bit cringy when he came out with all the same rhetoric and called things lucky punches when it was clear that he just wasn't what he was. Late Amir was a bit slow to give others credit, be they opponents who had dropped him or rivals. I'd have a much more straightforward, pro-Khan view had he stopped a little while back. I realise that that matters not a jot, and nor should it, but he's like Napoleon - means different things and will be popular/unpopular with different people depending on the phase of his career one considers.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Brought a lot of excitement in his heyday of the mid to late 2000s early 2010s. Doesn't have anything left to offer at top level and that is a good enough reason to retire. Been good for british boxing and had some huge fights.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Yes when I said that I wished he had retired some years ago it was because we really used to be behind him and excited for his fights. Then latterly I just found it a bit cringy when he came out with all the same rhetoric and called things lucky punches when it was clear that he just wasn't what he was. Late Amir was a bit slow to give others credit, be they opponents who had dropped him or rivals. I'd have a much more straightforward, pro-Khan view had he stopped a little while back. I realise that that matters not a jot, and nor should it, but he's like Napoleon - means different things and will be popular/unpopular with different people depending on the phase of his career one considers.


Oh yeah, defo. He's come out with some utter nonsense over the years, but I give him a pass because it's probably down to IQ.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Khan was a strange one. it seemed he was happy to end up unconscious as long as he looked good whilst he was on his feet.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bratwurzt said:


> Khan was a strange one. it seemed he was happy to end up unconscious as long as he looked good whilst he was on his feet.


Never lost a fight that he finished, where Hatman wasnt involved.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301518172592500737


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Keep trolling him King.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Uncle Frank needs to get this made on BT PPV...


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Surely we have all lost interest in this fight, now?


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

SimonTemplar said:


> Surely we have all lost interest in this fight, now?


Certainly not clamouring for it anymore but a 10-rounder on a Saturday evening live on Sky Sports Main Event or a terrestrial channel wouldn't be bad whilst we're still in lockdown, a bit of fun but nothing more than that at this stage.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Still a fun fight, but not relevant at world level, and not ppv worthy.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

I fear Hearn would make this PPV even if it happened now, he's gone PPV crazy. Whyte-Povetkin would have been nowhere near PPV a few years ago. I'd rather this didn't happen as if Khan got a payday from it now it would vindicate his position that he was right to wait as the public are desperate to see it so it didn't have a particular shelf life.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan vs Brook will still do very well on ppv sadly if its made. People would get sucked in by the media


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

craigseventy said:


> Khan vs Brook will still do very well on ppv sadly if its made. People would get sucked in by the media


It actually would, both shot to shit though, they should retire or only fight bums or low level contenders now, they're good enough and aggressive enough to do damage on each so I hope it doesn't happen

It'll still do 200k+ buys I reckon


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> It actually would, both shot to shit though, they should retire or only fight bums or low level contenders now, they're good enough and aggressive enough to do damage on each so I hope it doesn't happen
> 
> It'll still do 200k+ buys I reckon


200k?! Try 750k+


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I’m more interested in Khan vs Brook than ever before as I think Khan can now win!


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

SimonTemplar said:


> I fear Hearn would make this PPV even if it happened now, he's gone PPV crazy. Whyte-Povetkin would have been nowhere near PPV a few years ago. I'd rather this didn't happen as if Khan got a payday from it now it would vindicate his position that he was right to wait as the public are desperate to see it so it didn't have a particular shelf life.


Khan has a larger hate base then a fanbase. Who have been desperate to see get him beat up by a rival British fighter for most of his career.

Khan is gonna make sure they pay for the privilege. If it does happen it would be more fun. If Frank Warren was the lead promoter and Eddie Hearn got frozen out.
I can certainly see this being a joint promotion with Khan Promotions and Frank Warren promotions.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Ever since Brook got a wake up call in the first Jones fight I’ve never believed Khan has a chance against him but if it’s at 147 there’s a strong argument Khan will be able to hurt Brook judging off Saturday night.

Hope both retire but do agree this would still sell well. Brook’s a big name & Khan’s a huge name even though neither have won a meaningful fight in years.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

A Force said:


> Ever since Brook got a wake up call in the first Jones fight I've never believed Khan has a chance against him but if it's at 147 there's a strong argument Khan will be able to hurt Brook judging off Saturday night.
> 
> Hope both retire but do agree this would still sell well. Brook's a big name & Khan's a huge name even though neither have won a meaningful fight in years.


Did he get a real wake up call? Or just a bit of a kick up the backside? He still ballooned up massively in between fights and partied way too much got himself in a lot of trouble outside the ring after Carson Jones.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

The difference after the first Jones fight was that he went down the Hatton route of completely dedicating himself once he was in training camp & taking the weight off properly.

Before that fight he was regularly seen out in Sheffield only weeks before fights. Dom even got him to move in with him to stop him going out


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

A Force said:


> The difference after the first Jones fight was that he went down the Hatton route of completely dedicating himself once he was in training camp & taking the weight off properly.
> 
> Before that fight he was regularly seen out in Sheffield only weeks before fights. Dom even got him to move in with him to stop him going out


Him splitting with dom again and finding a trainer on instagram for the bud fight makes you think he didn't fancy dom's military style training camps, and it showed in the fight. Kell's worst enemy has not been promoters or opponents, it's himself. His nutritionist did an interview this week and said Kell had to shift loads of weight before the GGG fight and again for the Spence fight. I watched the spence fight again over lockdown, kell was fighting brilliantly for 6 rounds, and then looked like he totally ran out of gas by round 7. I found the sequence were Spence breaks his eye socket with a right hook, kell is basically shattered and standing in front of Spence and allowing him to tee off on him. If he had been fit and made the weight comfortably, the Spence fight would have been a pick'em.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Sep 10, 2016)

Probably worth noting that when Khan fights next it will be 10 years since he’s held a world title and if it happened to be against Brook it would be 5 years for him too.

i Do struggle with the hype with Khan when that fact gets highlighted


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Jon_Snow said:


> Probably worth noting that when Khan fights next it will be 10 years since he's held a world title and if it happened to be against Brook it would be 5 years for him too.
> 
> i Do struggle with the hype with Khan when that fact gets highlighted


As a school teacher of mine stated many years ago. You need to discipline yourself focus and work hard. Whatever you do before you reach the age of twenty one. Will most likely determine your future.

Hype was created when Khan instead of chilling with his mates. Spent all his time in the gym as a teenager. Leading him to become the only British fighter to qualify for the Olympics and win a medal as a 17 year old.

So its not like he recently acquired a big profile. Every olympics has feel good stories. He was one of the feel good stories of the 2004 olympics. This made him a household name he was courted by promoters and journalists. He has maintained his profile since.

And he subsequently acquired a hatebase who have kept him in business . On social media on forums making him the most heavily discussed fighters.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> As a school teacher of mine stated many years ago. You need to discipline yourself focus and work hard. Whatever you do before you reach the age of twenty one. Will most likely determine your future.
> 
> Hype was created when Khan instead of chilling with his mates. Spent all his time in the gym as a teenager. Leading him to become the only British fighter to qualify for the Olympics and win a medal as a 17 year old.
> 
> ...


It was also in a real fallow period for UK Olympics.

We had really poor results in 2000 and 2004 in all sports, so any success was a big deal.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Jon_Snow said:


> Probably worth noting that when Khan fights next it will be 10 years since he's held a world title and if it happened to be against Brook it would be 5 years for him too.
> 
> i Do struggle with the hype with Khan when that fact gets highlighted


Khan's career since the Garcia fight has been really disappointing. Too long spent chasing Floyd and having warm ups.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Bob Weaver said:


> It was also in a real fallow period for UK Olympics.
> 
> We had really poor results in 2000 and 2004 in all sports, so any success was a big deal.


Khans story was much more then that. His progress through the Olympics captivated media in a dozen or so countries. It read like a script, for them under dog sports movies.

Wins the senior ABA title whilst still only a 17 year old and not really beong expected too.
The British Amateur Association then refused to send him to the European qualifying tournaments for the Olympics. Told him he was too young and wait for the 2008 Olympics he had to really fight just to get the opportunity to participate in the qualifiers.

It was only after a protracted struggle that the Amateur association relented . Then during the qualifiers no one is really expecting him to do well because of his age and because as a 17 year old he was sharing the ring with fully grown men. But surprisingly he qualifies then ends up being the only boxer on the British Olympic Boxing Team.(Because shockingly no one else managed to qualify.)

Then when he is sent to Olympics no one expected much. He was told to just enjoy his participation because at his age he wont be winning any medals. Just use the experience to help you in 4 years time at the 2008 Olympics.

He had the deluded confidence of a 17 year old. Actually believed he was going to win a medal.

And slowly started winning each round capturing the imagination of the global media. And gets to the final and ends up facing a true amateur legend Mario Kindelan. The final from what I recall had huge tv ratings in several countries across the world. The 17 year old vs the Legend. Although he lost he performed credibly well and the rest is history. The Kindelan vs Khan Olympic final had 7.5 million viewers in the U.K. alone. That too on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Khans story was much more then that. His progress through the Olympics captivated media in a dozen or so countries. It read like a script, for them under dog sports movies.
> 
> Wins the senior ABA title whilst still only a 17 year old and not really beong expected too.
> The British Amateur Association then refused to send him to the European qualifying tournaments for the Olympics. Told him he was too young and wait for the 2008 Olympics he had to really fight just to get the opportunity to participate in the qualifiers.
> ...


It captivated me, that's for certain. I remember cheering him on and being surprised how well he did.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343963200518311936


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343963200518311936


They wouldn't do it when Brook was world champ, fight would of been huge. Now they're both washed up looking for a retirement cheque, it's literally a pointless fight now.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Very true. I suspect Khan's punch resistance has gone too.


----------



## SpursBen316 (Apr 10, 2016)

Khan vs Brook the resurrection of ITV ppv. Please no after seeing Degale end his career like that no thanks.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

If this fight is free to view or part of a bigger event then yes great let them fight, otherwise no thank you. Khan has been a waste of space for a long while now, whilst Brook's career has limped along with no direction for a good few years now. The fight should have happened years ago, it's just not an interesting fight at this stage.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346216311177818118


----------



## SpursBen316 (Apr 10, 2016)

:bean

Saturday fight night ok then not going to happen is it. 

Kell on Premier Sports again if they do get it on. If this makes Sky Sports ppv I give up on boxing lol.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Khan has seen how vulnerable Brook is now, I always said Brook would win but now if its 147 id favour Khan

That would be hilarious if Brook waited for the Khan fight his whole career then got it and lost, Khan could still fight someone like Broner or Mikey Garcia if he were to beat Brook


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

A.C.S said:


> Khan has seen how vulnerable Brook is now, I always said Brook would win but now if its 147 id favour Khan
> 
> That would be hilarious if Brook waited for the Khan fight his whole career then got it and lost, Khan could still fight someone like Broner or Mikey Garcia if he were to beat Brook


I don't see it as a done deal. Brook was marginally better against Crawford than Khan was for me.

Both seem pretty far gone now imo. Could just be who lands first. Speed usually lasts longer than timing, so that maybe edges it towards Khan, whereas I always fancied Brook to win before.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349719248139124736


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Who is more shot?


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DynamicMoves said:


> Who is more shot?


Hard to say.

I think Khan's timing and coordination looked really diminished on his last few fights. He was falling in and off balance a lot.

Brook seems to have kept his form better, but you have to worry about his punch resistance. Especially at 147.

I think it comes down to Brook's timing. Khan still has his speed, but if Brook still had his timing I think he chins Khan before Khan chins him.

I'm no longer as confident of this as I once was, and timing usually goes long before hand speed does.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

I think it all depends on the Ref. If he's too aggressive breaking them up they could both go down.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376474462976102404


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409889841387655169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409880773033877510


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409889841387655169
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409880773033877510


Khan probably better of getting beat up by Conor Benn money will be about the same and less of the humiliation.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409889841387655169
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409880773033877510


hahah "This guy talks so much trash and says he's going to beat me. I'll just not fight! that'll show him!!" hahah what a moron


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> hahah "This guy talks so much trash and says he's going to beat me. I'll just not fight! that'll show him!!" hahah what a moron


Not exactly! Khan is a household name in the U.K. and he can go to any town and be recognised he is nowadays famous for being famous. A sort of trashy reality TV star.

Kell Brook does not have the same profile unfortunately. And undoubtedly he spent a large portion of his career chasing the Khan paycheck. Most spiteful thing Khan could do to him and has done to him is not given him the payday.

Looks like Khan has decided the paycheck he himself will receive is too big to resist. So hopefully Kell smokes him in one round and puts an end to this never-ending saga.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Not exactly! Khan is a household name in the U.K. and he can go to any town and be recognised he is nowadays famous for being famous. A sort of trashy reality TV star.
> 
> Kell Brook does not have the same profile unfortunately. And undoubtedly he spent a large portion of his career chasing the Khan paycheck. Most spiteful thing Khan could do to him and has done to him is not given him the payday.
> 
> Looks like Khan has decided the paycheck he himself will receive is too big to resist. So hopefully Kell smokes him in one round and puts an end to this never-ending saga.


Fair enough. But Khan is still trying to hold onto his status as a respectable and relevant in the boxing world.

Turning around and saying he didn't fight a big rival in what would have been a very lucrative fight after said rival was calling him out non stop just coz he didn't want to "reward" him doesn't really help keep that status.

Especially as it's not anywhere near as if Brook wasn't deserving for of the fight.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Fair enough. But Khan is still trying to hold onto his status as a respectable and relevant in the boxing world.
> 
> Turning around and saying he didn't fight a big rival in what would have been a very lucrative fight after said rival was calling him out non stop just coz he didn't want to "reward" him doesn't really help keep that status.
> 
> Especially as it's not anywhere near as if Brook wasn't deserving for of the fight.


Brook is not blameless here either Eddie Hearn negotiated a deal in 2017. On the day they were supposed to sign the contract Brooks father and manager walked out demanding a higher percentage.
Thats in Eddie Hearns own words in one of his IFL interviews at the time.

Brook went on to fight Spence instead for alot less money.

I think Khan himself realises he is irrelevant now. Is just after one big paycheck before moving on to become full time reality tv star. His reality show piloted earlier this year on the BBC thats his future.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420789294873067526


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

I've got Khan at this stage, both are washed up but Brook more so imo


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423287672198504462


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423287672198504462







.Questioner: "Amir will Brook fight happen."

AMIR "Yeah Sure it can happen....."

Anyways whats the score with Khans nose it looks more and more deformed everytime he is filmed.

Khan better of staying retired and holding on to whatever remaining faculties he has left. He is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

The way Hearn looked at Brook when he said that him and Khan *is* the biggest fight in British boxing outside of Fury vs AJ was priceless.

Recorded yesterday after Galahad's win over Dickens, Brook said he still wants to fight Khan. The relationship between Brook and Hearn is clearly now awkward and strained, both men looked very uncomfortable and Hearn even quipped that Khan feels more like his fighter than Brook these days, he half took it back but he obviously was saying how he feels.

I watched another Hearn interview a few days ago and he was basically saying that Khan vs Benn is a better fight and he'd rather make that and that Benn unlike Brook isn't only looking at how much he can make but will be glad for the opportunity.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

46 Wins said:


> The way Hearn looked at Brook when he said that him and Khan *is* the biggest fight in British boxing outside of Fury vs AJ was priceless.
> 
> Recorded yesterday after Galahad's win over Dickens, Brook said he still wants to fight Khan. The relationship between Brook and Hearn is clearly now awkward and strained, both men looked very uncomfortable and Hearn even quipped that Khan feels more like his fighter than Brook these days, he half took it back but he obviously was saying how he feels.
> 
> I watched another Hearn interview a few days ago and he was basically saying that Khan vs Benn is a better fight and he'd rather make that and that Benn unlike Brook isn't only looking at how much he can make but will be glad for the opportunity.


So Hearn is going to wait and see how much Khan is offered to fight Brook.

And make a higher offer for Khan to fight Benn.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Better late than never..

I got Khan by KO.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Better late than never..
> 
> I got Khan by KO.


:lol:

Miss ya Dobz


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> Miss ya Dobz


You too buddy. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> You too buddy. Hope you are doing well.


Always, hope vegas is keeping you safe. Khan mayyyyy be able to outbox him but Brook does seem pretty busted.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

Brook wasted his prime cruising in tenerefe and getting stabbed in the leg.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

turbotime said:


> Always, hope vegas is keeping you safe. Khan mayyyyy be able to outbox him but Brook does seem pretty busted.


Brooks wobbling off jabs these days, chin gone, Roy Jones level.

Khan for his part is used to having no chin where Brook isn't and will still try to box like a fighter who has punch resistence.

Khan wins on account of his superior experience of being glass jawed.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Armhit said:


> Brooks wobbling off jabs these days, chin gone, Roy Jones level.
> 
> Khan for his part is used to having no chin where Brook isn't and will still try to box like a fighter who has punch resistence.
> 
> Khan wins on account of his superior experience of being glass jawed.


Khan UD. Brook is pretty beat up.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Should have happened years ago..

Grudge matches can make a great fight.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427621877053276162


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Brook knocks him out. His style is a horrible match up for Khans and Khan hasn’t got the one punch Ko power to stop Brook. I think as far as entertainment goes it’s a good fight, it will be action until one of them gets KTFO


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

It was that long ago?






Know what? I might have to pick Kell Brook and that's not saying much at 154..


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427621877053276162


Meeting Khan to discuss the Benn fight probably, Hearn didn't look too interested in anything to do with Brook the last time I saw the two of them on camera. That relationship is on the rocks or worse, Benn's his Brit at 147 now.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Sep 10, 2016)

If the Brook v Khan fight is being made for this year then I think you’ve got to back Khan. I’m pretty sure Brook was looking fairly chunky at fight camp so as long as the fight is made at 154lb then Brook is going to be spending half a fight camp losing weight.


----------

